# How good is Heat Pressed T shirt ?



## Bilguun356 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello i'm new here. I am about to start Print Demand business. Then i need some answers for my questions. Hope you guys will answer it.
-How good is Heat pressed T- shirt
-How long does it last ? (I'm using dark fabric transfer paper even its white t shirt)
-Do people like 50% silicon 50% cotton t shirts ?
-And if here is someone doing something like this how much was the price of your product ?
(Sorry about my bad english but hope you guys get what i mean)
Have a good day 😁😁


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

good luck.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Did you do ANY searching for answers before you decided to get rich quick?


----------



## Bilguun356 (Jan 4, 2021)

tcrowder said:


> Did you do ANY searching for answers before you decided to get rich quick?


Yeah of course thank you for care sir I ve thinks it good but honestly i am kinda worried about what if i ve sold bad product to customer


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

start your journey here
all you seek is there, you have to build a personal knowledge-base


----------



## Bilguun356 (Jan 4, 2021)

into the T said:


> start your journey here
> all you seek is there, you have to build a personal knowledge-base


Okay i see thank you sir i ll find some Mentor


----------



## Dariensmith00000 (Dec 17, 2020)

A heat press is a good option. It has high-quality printing in 2-3 minutes. It should last 40-45 washes.


----------



## multiplesifl (Jun 27, 2011)

_I'm using dark fabric transfer paper _

Gonna be 100% honest with you, I've never had success with those. For every one good shirt you get, five are trash. It's the main reason my bosses decided to get a Direct To Garment machine, actually.


----------

